# chinesisches Sprachpaket für Win XP



## Ted88 (26. September 2006)

*chinesisches Sprachpaket für Win XP*

Hiho,

ich habn Problem  
Ich brauche ein chinesisches Sprachpaket für Windows XP, ich hab auch schon die Sufu genutzt aber nix gefunden, und zwar hab ich die Home Edition SP2, aber noch die SP 1 CD, die wollte bei mir die Sprachpakete nicht installieren, wahrscheinlich wegen Service Pack, kommt immer ne meldung. Es handelt sich aber um eine Original CD, keine Kopie. Habe im Internet bzw. auch bei Microsoft schon gesucht aber nix gefunden. Bitte kann mir wer nen download link oder was anderes geben, ich brauch dat, BITTE NICHT fragen warum. Schonmal danke.

mfg

Ted


----------



## Mothman (26. September 2006)

*AW: chinesisches Sprachpaket für Win XP*



			
				Ted88 am 26.09.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> 
> ich habn Problem
> Ich brauche ein chinesisches Sprachpaket für Windows XP, ich hab auch schon die Sufu genutzt aber nix gefunden, und zwar hab ich die Home Edition SP2, aber noch die SP 1 CD, die wollte bei mir die Sprachpakete nicht installieren, wahrscheinlich wegen Service Pack, kommt immer ne meldung. Es handelt sich aber um eine Original CD, keine Kopie. Habe im Internet bzw. auch bei Microsoft schon gesucht aber nix gefunden. Bitte kann mir wer nen download link oder was anderes geben, ich brauch dat, BITTE NICHT fragen warum. Schonmal danke.
> ...



WARUM? 
 


Willst du nur dein Tastatur-Layout umstellen  oder willst du deine gesamte Beuntzeroberfläche auf Chinesisch umstellen? Weil das geht, glaube ich, nur mit einer multilingualen (mehrsprachigen) Windows XP Version...


----------



## INU-ID (26. September 2006)

*AW: chinesisches Sprachpaket für Win XP*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/evaluate/muiovw.mspx


Geht wohl nur mit der Prof. Version...


----------



## bogus6 (26. September 2006)

*AW: chinesisches Sprachpaket für Win XP*



			
				INU-ID am 26.09.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/evaluate/muiovw.mspx
> 
> 
> Geht wohl nur mit der Prof. Version...



Mein "Vorredner" ist korrekt: Windows XP Home Edition unterstuetzt das MUI Pack nicht. Wenn du Windows XP Prof. besorgen solltest, gibt es noch folgendes zu beachten:

"The Windows XP/2000 MUI is sold only through Volume Licensing programs such as the Microsoft Open License Program (MOLP / Open), Select, and Enterprise agreement (or with a new computer as an OEM version at customer request). *It is not available through retail channels*."

Duerfte also nicht gerade leicht sein, das MUI Pack zu bekommen.


----------



## Ted88 (27. September 2006)

*AW: chinesisches Sprachpaket für Win XP*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten,

aber das hilft mir nich weiter, und nein ich hab keine chin. tastatur und will auch keine, windows soll bloß die schrift  z.b. im internet darstellen können, aber das geht ja nicht..........

Bitte um weitere hilfe


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2006)

*AW: chinesisches Sprachpaket für Win XP*



			
				Ted88 am 27.09.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal danke für die Antworten,
> 
> aber das hilft mir nich weiter, und nein ich hab keine chin. tastatur und will auch keine, windows soll bloß die schrift  z.b. im internet darstellen können, aber das geht ja nicht..........
> 
> Bitte um weitere hilfe




Hilft das evtl. weiter? http://www.chinalink.de/sprache/comp/main.html

Ich weiß nicht, ich habe mich noch nicht eingehend damit befasst..ein interessantes Thema ist es aber.

Hinter dem Link verbergen sich Infos zu Chinesisch aufm Rechner und da sind auch DOwnloads von den chinesischen Sprachpaketen. Ob das funzt hab ich aber nicht probiert.

Gruß


----------



## ananas45 (27. September 2006)

*AW: chinesisches Sprachpaket für Win XP*



			
				Ted88 am 27.09.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> aber das hilft mir nich weiter, und nein ich hab keine chin. tastatur und will auch keine



es gibt gar keine chinesische Tastatur 



> windows soll bloß die schrift  z.b. im internet darstellen können, aber das geht ja nicht..........



dafür braucht man doch gar kein sprachpaket... in windows kann man den non-unicode-dings doch auf chinesisch umstellen und fürs internet hat jeder browser die passende codierung. außerdem kann man bei der windows.installation doch wählen welche sprachen man drauf haben will


----------



## INU-ID (27. September 2006)

*AW: chinesisches Sprachpaket für Win XP*

...


----------



## Loosa (27. September 2006)

*AW: chinesisches Sprachpaket für Win XP*



			
				bogus6 am 26.09.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Duerfte also nicht gerade leicht sein, das MUI Pack zu bekommen.


Ein ganz normales deutsches Win XP Professional reicht schon. Das Windows soll ja nicht auf chinesisch laufen, es sollen nur Texte richtig angezeigt werden.

Das es mit der Home Edition nicht geht wusste ich nicht, aber bei der Prof ist das kein Problem. Das kann man bei der Installation auswählen, oder auch im Nachhinein installieren.

Alternativ könnte man ausprobieren ob es nicht reicht die benötigten Schriften runterzuladen und zu installieren. Für chinesischen Text sollte das Sim Sun und Sim Hei sein http://www.flyerstarter.com/free-fonts/s/


----------



## Ted88 (28. September 2006)

*AW: chinesisches Sprachpaket für Win XP*

Ja danke Mothman, die seite ist super, jetzt kann die dumme XP home edition chinesisch darstellen, nochmals danke, auch an die anderen, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

mfg

Ted


----------

